# Trivia 12/27



## luckytrim (Dec 27, 2018)

trivia 12/27
DID YOU KNOW... 
Grover Cleveland and Warren Harding both fathered  "out-of-wedlock" children
and agreed to make child-support payments.


1. Can you guess where Florida falls in the list of States  being admitted to
the Union ??
  a. - 16th
  b. - 20th
  c. - 27th
  d. - 30th
2.  Who played the part of Tonto in the Walt Disney film in  2013?
3. What sport would you be watching if you were at a  honbasho?
4. Which role in Shakespeare's plays is most often portrayed  by black
actors?
5. How old is Elmo, of 'Sesame Street' fame ?
6. If I suffer from alopecia areata, which product would I  probably NOT have 
in my bathroom ?
  a. - Shampoo
  b. - Toothpaste
  c. - Deodorant
  d. - Soap
7. Can you list three definitions for "Java" ?
8. Which word means "butter" in Italian and "donkey" in  Spanish?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
International Space Station officials estimate the average  astronaut will
drink about 193 gallons of recycled urine and sweat during a  year-long
mission.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - c
2. Johnny Depp
3. Sumo Wrestling
4. Othello
5. three and-a-half
6. - a
7. Slang for Coffee - an Island in Indonesia - a  Software
8. Burro



TRUTH !!
NASA continues to improve the urine recycling process, but  currently only
75% of the space urine is recyclable as drinking water.


----------

